# Should I try to sell or just give it back



## vckempson (May 6, 2011)

I have 3 weeks at Mt Amanzi.  After "repositioning" my portfolio, I need to get rid of the Mr. Amanzi weeks.  The resort will do a deedback at no cost to me.  Is it even worth trying to sell them though a SA middle man?  It seems it might just be easier to give it back. 

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Karen G (May 6, 2011)

A give-back to the resort at no cost to you is very appealing. I sold a couple of SA units (not Mt. Amazi) through a broker & ended up with just about a hundred dollars, I think.  It dragged on for a long time and there were times when I thought I'd never see the money, so if you want to just be done with the whole thing and get out easy, go for the give-back.


----------



## jd2601 (May 6, 2011)

I had a St. Michaels Sand that I tried to sell for about a year.  Before the MF came due I deeded back to the resort.  Very easy, done, and no more MF.

We had many good trades with RCI, trade power had gotten so poor in the last 2 years.  I have a prime 2 br deposited with RCI that got a trading power of 8. 

Time to get out.

Jd2601


----------



## vckempson (May 6, 2011)

I'm inclined to just give it back.  The new replacements are almost free.  Better than free if you figure that I got this year's deposit points, even though the seller paid the MF.  

All in all, it's been a great ride.  Until recently, we've been able to almost always get a 2 bdrm at nice places. Taking vacations we probably wouldn't have been able to afford otherwise was a blessing while the kids were growing up.  

Being able to essentially reposition the portfolio for some new great traders at no cost is icing on the cake.


----------



## bogey21 (May 6, 2011)

Give it back while they are willing to take it.  Screw around and the option to give it back might not still be available.

George


----------



## MuranoJo (May 7, 2011)

I'd go for it, Cullen!  Grab it while you can.  IMO, it's not worth the hassle of trying to sell and go the other route.


----------



## vckempson (May 9, 2011)

We sent the paperwork to Mt Amanzi today to give the weeks back to the resort.  Thanks for the feedback, as your insight into the risk of the giveback disappearing was the deciding factor.  

I'm relieved that I don't have to find a buyer.   It's kind of sad, though, to see my South African "secret weapon" go after 12 years.  Oh well, time to continue the search for replacements.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 9, 2011)

It was good while it lasted, wasn't it?  

Although, with the new combine feature at RCI, if you have a SA with decent TPUs, might still be worth it to hang on--of course, you're at the mercy of the exchange rate.  That's my biggest concern.


----------



## Carol C (May 11, 2011)

I gave back to Ron my Sudwala weeks some years ago; I think I got $50 USD per each back in my pocket. It was a great run, especially when exchange rate was 11 to 1. Trade power was also quite good. Thanks to TUG many of us took advantage of "little grass shacks" for years and enjoyed great vacations at low cost. Yay TUG!


----------



## MuranoJo (May 11, 2011)

Carol,

I still have my Sudwala grass shacks and they're still doing fine.  Even if I have to combine them for a higer TPU, the cost is still competitive with m/f people pay in the states.

Got rid of a Bullfrog resort (I hope!), but still keeping these as the levies are manageable. They don't try to gauge you with major increases on top of the poor exchange rate (like the Bullfrog).  And they're so good to deal with.


----------

